# New Frags



## MPD (Feb 23, 2013)

Got some new frags thanks to Taipan. Thanks dude!!


Picture 537-003 by mpd_88, on Flickr


Picture 536-004 by mpd_88, on Flickr

Need an id on this one.


Picture 535-005 by mpd_88, on Flickr


Picture 538-002 by mpd_88, on Flickr


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No probs. Anytime. It's nice to feel the love from Ottawa.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Taipan said:


> No probs. Anytime. It's nice to feel the love from Ottawa. The mystery frag was given to me by some crazy Russian guy.....with interesting driving skills.


Taipan,
What is the coral in the second pic?
Is that a branching porites? or psammacora?
Interesting... I want some too!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It's supposedly the beginnings of a "Purple Monster". I'll look after you when I get my hands on some more. Cheers.

(I'm so tempted at times to make names up just for fun.....lol)


P.S. - LOL .....not to take any momentum away from the original poster (Great Pictures) - in the past hour that the OP has posted; I've been solicited for frags of the various pieces that the OP has shared with us. I'm not in the business of selling frags - I'm sure any one of the Sponsors here can help out. I will; however endeavour to fill out the requests that have come in. Cheers.

P.P.S. - Acans - my only source of Acan frags are from BigShow and Explor3r. The ones pictured above are from Explor3r. I'm certain they also have 'Purple Monsters' hiding in their closet somewhere....pun intended. The first picture is a piece of my Acropora Spathulata that is endemic of Australia.....from RR.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Now that's excellent photography!! Unbelievable sharpness and clarity.
What's your gear?

Oh yeah frags are good too.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Taipan said:


> It's supposedly the beginnings of a "Purple Monster". I'll look after you when I get my hands on some more. Cheers.
> 
> (I'm so tempted at times to make names up just for fun.....lol)
> 
> ...


lol Could be... I had it once before, and sold it to... don't I wish i could remember, so I could get some again! Not sure how it would hold up in my nps tank, though. Not sure too many people have it locally... I know DV does, though...


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

RR has been releasing a lot of "rr" purple monster. I myself have a purple monster colony but Iam unsure of the lineage. I think darryl is the only one that can confirm his PM is from garf.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

thmh said:


> RR has been releasing a lot of "rr" purple monster. I myself have a purple monster colony but Iam unsure of the lineage. I think darryl is the only one that can confirm his PM is from garf.


RR has been getting it from Darryl. Mine was from Copps - an equally stunning tank... Why did I sell it... 
sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## MPD (Feb 23, 2013)

rickcasa said:


> Now that's excellent photography!! Unbelievable sharpness and clarity.
> What's your gear?
> 
> Oh yeah frags are good too.


Thanks. I shoot with a Canon Rebel XT with a 100mm macro 2.8 lens. Thanks for looking.


----------

